# Tethered WiFi on the EOS80D -how do YOU do it?



## martti (Jan 2, 2018)

hello.
From a couple of years back I have the TP-link modem zapped to co-operate with the DSLR Controller app that is on my old Samsung slate. It works on the 5D3 and the 80D as it should. It is a battery hog so an external power pack is a good idea.


Now with the EOS80D I thought I could skip the rig I had made and just shoot directly with the Canon-supplied proprietary software. Well, it just does not seem to work. I get a couple of pictures that are out of focus and then the thing stalls. I have tried various settings and it is very frustrating.


The Helicon app is a bit better but nothing I would use in a real situation. The old TP-Link takes pictures as long as there is juice and it is in communication with the Android device.


No to my question: How do you do it?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 2, 2018)

You are missing a lot of information needed to answer the question. What are you tethering to? If you are tethering to a Smart Phone, make sure you use the right App, its Canon Connect. There is a old one, Canon EOS Remote, do not use it!

I find Canon's apps to be klunky at best, but they do work.

So, provide some specifics about exactly what you are trying to do.


----------



## martti (Feb 11, 2018)

The problem was really elementary.
Where I live the Canon app is "not available in your area" or so it says in Google Play site.
I got it downloaded using a VPN. There were lots and lots of problems with the connection and the stability.
I complained about it, deleted the app and tried to reload it. This time I got the message "not compatible with any of your devices".


Next, I got an ".apk" downloaded from the site cafeapk.com, I installed it and now everything works like a charm.


For some reason, Canon or Google –or both– do not want people living here in Indian Ocean area to be able to download certain applications the logic of which remains a mystery to me.


To sum it up, Google Play gave me a crippled version of the Canon app.
Once I got the real one, problems disappeared.


----------



## martti (Mar 18, 2018)

Upgrade: Got a second-hand iPad Pro. It works as intended.
Now, then...to use an external memory stick as the photo storage?
Got the stick already but I have not had time to see if the Canon SW accepts it.


----------

